# Pictures and VIDEO of my boat Updated 1/22/12



## semojetman (Jan 14, 2012)

VIDEO:
https://youtu.be/zy9uGlfo370












1993 _Weldcraft_ 1748 with 125 Mercury 2 stroke
*GPS: 36 MPH*

Plans: repaint, put roof on 45 degree with roll bar/speaker tower/thingy mujig.
aluminum wheels on trailer, bench seat, weldcraft windshield, boarding ladder, new carpet

Got some design ideas that I will get posted on here soon. It is a river runnin family fun boat, also used for occasional fishing, but setup more for weekend fun on the river with my little boy. And yes, I like showy stuff, so kill me, bright colors, diamond plate accents, stereo system,etc.


----------



## HoytHunter69 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good! awesome rig.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. I think its gonna be nice. Got big plans

Ideas are always welcome. Keep in mind its 85% weekend river running fun and 15% fishing


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 15, 2012)

semojetman said:


> Thank you. I think its gonna be nice. Got big plans
> 
> Ideas are always welcome. Keep in mind its 85% weekend river running fun and 15% fishing



put a hot chick on it and your done :lol:


----------



## Brine (Jan 15, 2012)

Neat rig. 

Curious, is 36mph normal to expect from that motor? I know very little about outboards. Had you not said the speed, I would have guessed it would run 45ish. Not sure why, I just would have guessed higher. I'm only used to traveling at 5mph. :LOL2:


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a heavy boat, I wouldnt be surprised at 36mph. IMO the boat is a bit underpowered, at least for a current river rig :mrgreen: 
my ideal OB jet boat would be a 16x52 with a 115 johnson. Big enough to move at a good speed but still able to get decent fuel mileage.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. The 36 mph is a pretty average speed for the amount of hp to weight. 
Like stated, weldcraft boats are stout boats, heavy thick aluminum, big built in fuel tank, livewells, just all around heavy. 

I would agree also on being a hair underpowered. It is actually overpowered by coast guard ratings but i like to go fast. 

It runs about 5 mph faster than my 1648alumaweld with a 90/65 yamaha. 
(It was pretty heavy too.) I envy blazers weight.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

Some paint scheme ideas. And my roll bar/ bimini top/ speaker tower


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont really like the bar leaning forward but kinda like the paint curves forward.
Any ideas?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 15, 2012)

semojetman said:


> Yeah. The 36 mph is a pretty average speed for the amount of hp to weight.
> Like stated, weldcraft boats are stout boats, heavy thick aluminum, big built in fuel tank, livewells, just all around heavy.
> 
> I would agree also on being a hair underpowered. It is actually overpowered by coast guard ratings but i like to go fast.
> ...


my 1648 is rated for 40hp, but I have seen plenty with 100hp 'rudes.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 15, 2012)

I like teh swept back look.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

I want it to stand out and be inovative but not overboard.

I think ive decided to do everything black and silver


----------



## semojetman (Jan 22, 2012)

taken: 1/22/12


----------



## semojetman (Jan 22, 2012)

A rough in of what it will look like.
Prolly gonna do the paint in a week or two.





I know the patch in of the aluminum wheels looks horrible, but will look good in person.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 23, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 27, 2012)

Man that boat is cool! I like the paint scheme you are planning. 

I have a thought though...... what if you polish the front part of the boat hull instead of painting it white. shiney like your old boat up front and then go with the black just like your illustration. The polished aluminum hull and the chrome rims on the trailer would look sick together... You could do the tower in powder coat black with the part you have white in polished aluminum too.

Some of those wakeboard boat speakers that are black with the chrome over them would be perfect on the tower.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 27, 2012)

Something like this maybe!


----------



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome ideas reedjj.

Actually my "rough" drawing kinda gives wrong idea. The front is actually gonna be silver birch metallic. The same color as my truck. 

The wake board tower speakers would be awesome.
i gotta get to work. 
I also thought about doing the bimini black with a silver stripe thru middle


----------

